# Giro Chronicle / trouble mounting helmet light



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

So I have a Giro Chronicle helmet and my wife has the Montara.

I just noticed that hers came with a neat little gizmo that snaps into one of the top venting holes and is a good mounting point for a light or GoPro.

My Chronicle however does not have this feature and I'm having trouble mounting my Exposure Diablo.

Anybody suggestions?


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

racefit said:


> So I have a Giro Chronicle helmet and my wife has the Montara.
> 
> I just noticed that hers came with a neat little gizmo that snaps into one of the top venting holes and is a good mounting point for a light or GoPro.
> 
> ...


Giro had a accessory Gopro mount on their site. Didn't say which helmets it fit but worth checking out.
Mole

https://www.giro.com/us_en/products/accessories/helmets/accessory-mount.html


----------



## KevinB2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Not sure what kind of mounting system your light head uses, but here's what I did with my Chronicle with my little KD2 light that uses the standard O-ring mounting system.

First I bought a pack of the little velcro circular tabs, and a pack of the really meaty industrial velcro. Both with the sticky back.

I put 2 velcro tabs on the front of the helmet here, and stuck the two mating ones to the back side of an old re-purposed headband O-ring mount - I scavenged it from an old Magicshine light, but I think ActionLED and other sources sell them pretty cheaply;









I attach the O-ring mount to the helmet using the two velcro patches, and slide the other end of the mount into the gap between the helmet and the visor. It holds pretty solidly, and doesn't move around at at all.









I then stuck one side of a strip of the heavy industrial velcro to the back of the helmet, and sewed the mating piece to my nylon battery holder for my 2-cell battery. I stick the battery to my helmet with the velcro because I don't like wires running into my pack or pocket. I use another pair of the little velcro tabs to hold the wire in place where it runs over the helmet, to keep it from flopping around.









The whole setup is pretty solid, with the added bonus that if I clip a branch with the light, it will pop off fairly easily. It takes about 30 seconds to mount the light and battery to the helmet, and the whole thing cost a couple of bucks.









You could probably do something similar with a mounting base for whatever your light head uses (go pro?) - but instead of sticking the mount to the helmet permanently, use heavy duty velcro so you can remove it easily.


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

KevinB2 said:


> Not sure what kind of mounting system your light head uses, but here's what I did with my Chronicle with my little KD2 light that uses the standard O-ring mounting system.
> 
> First I bought a pack of the little velcro circular tabs, and a pack of the really meaty industrial velcro. Both with the sticky back.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!

Busy week at work but I hope to get dialed in this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm not too familiar with the Diablo Exposure, but a quick search shows it is more of a flashlight.

I went with what some friends suggested and used "two fish lockblocks", which is just a light mount secured by velcro straps. They are cheap and effective - and low profile as well.

https://www.amazon.com/TwoFish-1-Lockblocks-U-Lock-Mount/dp/B001P9EWKE/ref=lp_9471578011_1_1?srs=9471578011&ie=UTF8&qid=1544278954&sr=8-1


----------

